# Can Pax see their rating?



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

I worry that if I give a passenger a 3. They will see their ratings drop and they will take it on me and give me a 3. So, what's the deal?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes, and soon they will make it readily available right on the front of the app.

Yes, they can see it before they rate you.

Yes, they can and have given retaliatory low stars for being rated low.

The biggest issues are drivers that will rate 5 right away but then change their rating a few days later. When that rating hits, the poor driver that just dropped the pax off, even if he gave a 5 star, is likely to receive the retaliatory low star ratings.

Gotta love the rating system. Pax shouldn't be able to rate drivers. You either accept the ride as a success worthy of your hard earned dollars or you report the driver for inappropriate behavior. Enough reports, you're done. We don't need a star rating...


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

So, thinking again. Why do pax need to know their ratings? Unless it's a complaint. Like stop being a jerk. Pax ratings should be a tool for drivers to have? I'm thinking once a pax breaks the 4.5 threshold, they will receive an email from Uber, that they need to get their act together or no more rides?? But, even then pax doesn't need to see their rating. This will give a true accurate rating of a pax. And by this help all drivers and pax.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Quit your complaining, Uber did this to help us by making passengers more aware of their rating so they would behave better. Uber is smart, they do everything right. So thank Uber that there is now one more way for you to be abused. 



You are welcome!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

How do I give no stars?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Most pax don't rate.

Most pax don't know their rating.

Stop worrying about it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Maybe things are different over there, but if you update your rider app, the pax can now see their own rating a lot easier now, they will have to go to the menu screen and their rating is now displayed under their name, with a bubble that explains the system.

I was expecting a lot more conversations about this with pax, but for the most part it seems business as usual, or perhaps further misunderstanding of the rating system. For example you guys may consider a 4.32 rating as a terrible rating, and I would agree, however, I would absolutely eat at a restaurant or watch a movie or tv show with a 4.32 rating. So a pax seeing this rating can easily assume that they are doing great.


----------

